# Buddy of mine went missing yesterday in Alvin...any info please report!



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

A buddy of mine went missing yesterday afternoon in Alvin. He was last seen walking his dog off of Wickwillow Ln, headed west towards the bayou/Creek (Chocolate).

His dog came home without him, which is ominous because they were inseparable.

He didn't have his phone, keys, or wallet...


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers for a safe return.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers up for finding your friend. I hope he comes home safely.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Any issues with suicide attempts or depression in the past? Hate to go there but it's a valid question. Regardless, Texas EquuSearch volunteers are relentless when it comes to finding people. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers for your friend and those searching for him.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sorry to hear this.....*

I hate to hear that, doesn't sound good. Did he have any medical history, diabetic, seizures, high blood pressure?? Not familiar with the area, but I am assuming a safe area. Hope everything turns out ok, good friends are hard to come by.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Prayers lifted


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Prayer just sent for a safe return to his family.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers on the way.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers that he is found safe and in good condition.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Prayers for a safe return.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Scary man that's right down the rd


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hard to say but if he's not found safe, hopefully it's a medical issue and not foul play. Prayers for a safe return.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent! Praying for the best outcome!


----------



## kaptin krunch2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Praying for the best


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I was literally logging in and going to post this exact same thing. I called the phone number provided last night to see if there was any progress/updated information, and it was his dad's number. His voice was shaking and cracking, and said there wasn't much new information. I told him a bunch of his friends (on another forum) were praying for him and his family. Forrest is a great guy, and I hope he is found safe.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

hog_down said:


> I was literally logging in and going to post this exact same thing. I called the phone number provided last night to see if there was any progress/updated information, and it was his dad's number. His voice was shaking and cracking, and said there wasn't much new information. I told him a bunch of his friends (on another forum) were praying for him and his family. Forrest is a great guy, and I hope he is found safe.


DFW mustangs.net has a big page going. There may be some folks headed down from that area to help.

I have known him since 99/00, met him through Mustangs...bought and sold a lot of car parts, etc. Great guy.

He's experienced outdoors... hopefully he is figuring it out


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I knew him when he was into diesels, and that's how we met. Great guy, and knew a ton of info.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Hopefully he is okay. I knew I recognized him from somewhere, and I guess we have a common hobby with Mustangs.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

prayers sent!


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Will pray for all involved.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope he turns up safe. Prayers sent!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*Forrest Nearing*

Here is a link to Texas Equusearch. There is a link to download and print a flyer....keep the prayers going

http://www.texasequusearch.org/2016/08/missing-forrest-nearing-alvin-texas-83016/


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for a safe return


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

This was the last time I talked to him.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ughhhhh, this is horrible. I already sent the prayers, but this doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

That is heartbreaking.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Hope he is found soon
Prayers Sent


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Holding out hope for good news, and prayers for his safe return.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Prayers sent. This is getting more worrisome by the hour.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up for good news soon. That picture is something................


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers for a safe return.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

hog_down said:


> This was the last time I talked to him.


Not sure how long ago this picture was taken, but he sure looked happy.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've known Forrest for a long time now. I hadn't been in contact for a while now, but he's really a great great guy. I hope and pray everything is going to be ok with him.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

He and Brittany love bed down the road from me ( before their current home) both are great people. Prayers that he turns up safe and sound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Sending over prayers that he's found.
Did anybody take his dog back where he walks?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Hope he is found, prayers up for yall !


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Did this guy do programing on diesel trucks? He looks very familiar and has the same name as the man who programed a couple trucks for us. He is also from Alvin. He is also a really kewl dood.
Prayers up regardless and hope he is found OK.

Update, just found out it is him. Lord have mercy.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Did this guy do programing on diesel trucks? He looks very familiar and has the same name as the man who programed a couple trucks for us. He is also from Alvin. He is also a really kewl dood.
> Prayers up regardless and hope he is found OK.
> 
> Update, just found out it is him. Lord have mercy.


Thats Him!

I have few friends that are kyaking the upper end of the bayou now. I will be heading out there in an hour or so with my ranger to lend a hand. If anyone would like to ride with I have room. PM for contact info.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thought I would share.... Praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Did this guy do programing on diesel trucks?.


Yes ma'am, that's him.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wow. Sent up.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a sad deal, seen this on the news today, so sad, praying for god to bring him home


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Any new news?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/officials-searching-for-missing-alvin-man


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Every description of Forrest Nearing by those here who knew him portrayed him as a upstanding, competent, happy and respectable father.

I wonder why click2houston describes him as someone who may have mental issues. 

Does anyone here know what metal issues click2houston alluded to he may have?

The situation just does not make any sense.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Forrest really is a great guy...but I know there were some instances where his behavior had people concerned. Not sure whatever became of it. 

I never saw it personally. We spent quite a lot of time together back when we were building and racing trucks.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear the search has been suspended. Prayers sent for Forrest and his family.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Prayers up!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

had2reg said:


> Every description of Forrest Nearing by those here who knew him portrayed him as a upstanding, competent, happy and respectable father.
> 
> I wonder why click2houston describes him as someone who may have mental issues.
> 
> ...


I saw the same and wondered myself. My guess is that in general all the good things about him are true. Many good people have suffered from depression or bi-polar or many other issues, and the news just wanted to mention the negative.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

I spent the day over there with the Texas Equuserach Team yesterday, the team has suspended the search until probably Tuesday unless new leads are developed. It seems as though the search group has run out of leads / areas to search. To my knowledge there has not been anything found, other than foot prints that give the team much to go on. Check the Equusearch web page for new developments as to when the search may be resumed. I would encourage anyone who can to volunteer to help with this effort. The area being searched is very dense heavy vegetation. While ATV's are useful the need for foot search is pretty much most effective. If you have ever hunted East Texas then you are familiar with the conditions. I believe that anyone (over 18) who desires to, can contribute in some way. Just a few tips if you can go help: dress appropriately for briars ect, water proof boots, sun protection, a machete, ditch bank blade or a staff of some sort, bug spray, and plenty of water. The team will have some things available, but the better prepared you are, the less they have to do to get you up to speed. My heart goes out to the family and friends of this young man and I continue to hold out hope that he will be returned safely to them soon.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I saw the same and wondered myself. My guess is that in general all the good things about him are true. Many good people have suffered from depression or bi-polar or many other issues, and the news just wanted to mention the negative.


Makes me appreciate the guy even more. Overcoming depression, bi-polar or any other such challenge takes a strong person. There is no shame in having a disorder like these if he does indeed have such a condition. I pray that he is found alive and well.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow. Just saw this. Knew him through Comp D and talked to him several times on the phone. He was a awesome guy. Hope they find him in good health.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for Forrest. God Bless.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Sad, hoping for his safe return


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up, so very sad. Mental illness is such a tragic thing.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. 24hr shifts have prevented me from updating. I think it's important to note that he wouldn't harm a soul.
He probably didn't have a shirt on because he gave it to someone in need.

Hoping for the best


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

does he have any tats?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeez, Forrest (aka Cooter) was a staple on DFW for a long time. I knew he'd stopped drinking all together, and not that he was EVER known for being a drunk or having a drinking problem, but by his own admittance, he'd given up the occasional brown drink and was happier for it, smoking left handed cigarettes instead. Perhaps it was messing with the effectiveness of his medication. I must have skipped that post on DFW where it outlined his issues over the last couple of years...

That guy is a diesel addict & guru. First Dodges, then Fords more recently.

He might just show up in Creed CO, higher than a bats ***, but that's only wishful thinking. I pray he's alright.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I have not seen any update, on here or elsewhere. 
Sure hope this is all okay in the end. Hoping with all my might.
...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy that there isn't any new information. Doesn't look good but hope all is well!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I have not seen anyone searching since Monday morning. The last I heard was that the county called off their search due to new information but they did not disclose what that was.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Bull Fish said:


> I have not seen anyone searching since Monday morning. The last I heard was that the county called off their search due to new information but they did not disclose what that was.


I think they feel he actually left, unannounced, and went on a 'soul-searching' for lack of better terms. I haven't been around him in years....but others have said he has been battling some mental issues.

I will say that if he did in fact leave, he's smart enough to not be found until he's ready. Brilliant guy, and as nice as can be. I can't wrap my head around him just leaving his family though...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ShawnQ said:


> I think they feel he actually left, unannounced, and went on a 'soul-searching' for lack of better terms. I haven't been around him in years....but others have said he has been battling some mental issues.
> 
> I will say that if he did in fact leave, he's smart enough to not be found until he's ready. Brilliant guy, and as nice as can be. I can't wrap my head around him just *leaving his family though...*


Due to some losses I have suffered, I find this case more interesting than most may. 
The fact that no body has turned up is interesting.
He may not see it as *leaving his family....* as a bad thing.... but possibly helping them instead.
We were told his dog was found wet by the bayou, but that isn't strange for a Lab. I still have hope.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Due to some losses I have suffered, I find this case more interesting than most may.
> The fact that no body has turned up is interesting.
> He may not see it as *leaving his family....* as a bad thing.... but possibly helping them instead.
> We were told his dog was found wet by the bayou, but that isn't strange for a Lab. I still have hope.


Apparently he was seen walking back the other direction without his dog and without his shirt on somebody's security cameras shortly after.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

this is a wild story, hoping for good news.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

RUN FORREST RUN!!!!! 

It's sad.. You can't even walk down the street anymore without worrying about somebody taking you out.. Prayers sent, wish I could help.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> We were told his dog was found wet by the bayou, but that isn't strange for a Lab. I still have hope.


The dog he has is not a lab, I want to say it's border collie, but not 100% sure.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

This has been going on too long man I sure hope ol boy is safe.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like a bug out to me.. if he is as smart as everyone says he would be like me.. Build a bass boat out of a paperclip, hide his tracks, build a shelter deep in the woods.. small fires as to not attract attention.. make snares and deadfalls for food. its entirely possible to disappear in this world still. hope he is ok and gets over what ever has happened to him.. hoping for his well being..


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

crazy.....any new info?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any updates on this story? sounds like there is more to it...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No updates

https://www.facebook.com/Findforrestnearing/


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sure sounds gator-esque. I hope not but man...

Sent up for his family again. This has got to be a nightmare for them.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> Sure sounds gator-esque. I hope not but man...
> 
> Sent up for his family again. This has got to be a nightmare for them.


We saw a few near where his trail was. One that was 12'+. although where his trail ended there were no signs of a gator. He hit an old oilfield/ ranch road and was gone.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Any update on this? I contacted a friend at HPD who works with missing persons and have not heard back from him yet regarding this.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

There was a FB post on an Alvin board. Apparently, he was recorded on a security cam a few miles from the bayou, walking, without a shirt or dog, a few hours after he was reported missing. Sheriff called off the search, assuming he just walked away from his family.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

They found what they believe to be his remains. Unfortunate and sad situation. keep his family and friends in your prayers.

https://m.facebook.com/,texasequuse...8607.200086846690414/1280928585272896/?type=3


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sad that it ended up like this. RIP Forrest. 


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

The link is gone. What on earth happened???


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

No other information


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like he was a great guy. Prayers for his family.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very sad. Prayers sent for his family and friends.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

What happened to the fellow? Self? or animals?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man thats so sad, but they glad found him, RIP brother.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sad to hear, I was hoping for a better outcome


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Sad news, prayers for his friends and family.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

The body was confirmed to be him. RIP amigo, hope to see you on the other side.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Very sorry for the family and friends of this clearly, very well liked young man.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent for his family and those that knew him.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

What happen to him?


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Very sad to hear of this outcome. Condolences and prayers for the friends and family that knew him. RIP.


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

I was also trying to find out what happened i helped out with the search the first week.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

redspeck said:


> What happen to him?


He had a mental breakdown a while back.

If anyone would like to send money to his wife, I have a friend that is taking up a collection.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

So sad.......
My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that. My prayers to all his family and friends.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

*Is there an updated story?*



LODI QUACKER said:


> What happened to the fellow? Self? or animals?


Sad outcome. Thoughts for all his family and friends.


----------

